# Christmas Ornament



## Fabrickator (Dec 24, 2015)

This past week I made a Xmas ornament.  My local plastic vendor had some nice renants of 1/4" and 3/4" purple and green rod and some nice 1/2" clear twisted stock.

I used the mill/rotary table w/ angle plate to make a green octogon hub w/ holes for the tenons.  I turned all of the rod tenons and tapers on the lathe.

Fun to work with plex on occasion.


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 24, 2015)

Picture? Please.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 24, 2015)

I was gonna say that but ya beat me to it. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 24, 2015)

Trouble loading pics on my tablet, sorry


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 24, 2015)

I like it. How does that stuff machine? Looks like hard plastic.



 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 24, 2015)

My bad, tried to make it larger for you and Blamo. Could you please load it again. I promise I'll leave it alone this time. Sorry.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 25, 2015)

It machines nicely and is easy to polish.  Holding tight tolerances is a bit of a challange.  I also picked up a 2" X 6 X 2" thick clear slab that I'm going make some dice out of.


----------



## mzayd3 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow! You really make some beautiful pieces of artwork. Tremendous job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvt (Dec 25, 2015)

that looks great.   The only thing you need now is to figure a way to light one and it would work on top of the tree as well.  
NICE JOB.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 25, 2015)

That's pretty cool. Kinda looks like something Luke Skywalker might of had on the key chain for his Delta fighter. Mike


----------



## Fabrickator (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow, back to work after an extended vacation (don't email while traveling).  Thanks to all for your comments on this project, and the other whimsical, art projects I've shared.


----------



## Fabrickator (Jan 5, 2016)

Now I'm back to my computer, I uploaded a few build pics I took.


----------

